# Eldar bits for sale



## son_of_a_horus (Jun 23, 2008)

Wraithblades with ghost axes, built & undercoated (spares on sprue still somewhere), 6 jetbikes built, 2 with cannons, unpainted, wraithlord built, re-posed and unpainted with spares on sprue, wraithknight (torso, legs & head built but not assembled) unpainted with arms on sprue, 5 rangers (undercoated)

£100 shipped within the UK, postage is included. 

Wraithlord looks like this:


----------



## son_of_a_horus (Jun 23, 2008)

Sold


----------

